# Paul Daley doesn't think Nick Diaz will strike with him



## G8tors (Feb 19, 2011)

Some strong words from Daley. If Diaz stands with him, I think he is going down.

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Paul-Daley-doesnt-believe-Nick-Diaz-will-stand-with-him.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Daley maybe you should work on some wrestling and submission defense so your entire game plan is not made up of trying to shit talk you opponent into trying to stand up with you or hoping to flash KO him in the first 10 seconds. Come on Daley time to quit talking shit if you want to just stand up and bang go become a kick boxer.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd be amused if Diaz peppered Daley to death. I have a feeling Diaz will get rocked though, then somehow get Daleys back/mount and sub him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope Diaz doesn't even humor him, its fighters who fall to there pride that lose to Daley. Any half decent wrestler or grappler should be able to drag Daley down, fighters lose to there own ego when they fight him.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think he'll stand with him either. I do however hope that Diaz is brave(dumb) enough to try it 

Hopefully Daley smashes him and gets another chance in the UFC.


----------



## G8tors (Feb 19, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> I don't think he'll stand with him either. I do however hope that Diaz is brave(dumb) enough to try it
> 
> Hopefully Daley smashes him and gets another chance in the UFC.


Yeah, say what you want about Daley but he is ALWAYS exciting. All he does is throw strikes with seriously bad intentions.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

No sh*t Shirlock. I really hope Daley's wrestling defense drastically improves before April (Impossibru?). 

That being said, I'm really hoping scrappy mcwussy nuts decides to stand with him. Anothe HL reel KO from Daley would make my evening.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He stood with Zaromskis, he stood with Cyborg, and he'll be stupid enough to stand with Semtex. Brutal left hook KO with Semtex ending the night as SF WW Champ.

/WishfulThinking.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This fight is really interesting tbh and Nick makes it interesting. Nobody know's what going on his head and what his trying to accomplish and prove in the fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> He stood with Zaromskis, he stood with Cyborg, and he'll be stupid enough to stand with Semtex. Brutal left hook KO with Semtex ending the night as SF WW Champ.
> 
> /WishfulThinking.


Look how these fights ended though. You can't really say he's stupid for standing with Zaromskis, Cyborg and even Noons because he beat them all decisively. Nick is a very smart fighter, he won't just stand there in the pocket with Daley and throw down. If anything he will use his pitter patter jab hook whatever punches to set up takedowns.

Anyway, Daley hasn't made weight 3 times of his last 6 fights and one time he did make weight he punched a guy after the fight was already over, I don't think he should be talking smack right now.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Nick Diaz isn't afraid to stand with Paul Daley. He stood with KJ Noons and he was a pro boxer. I could definitely see Diaz getting knocked out, but as soon as it hits the mat Diaz will make quick work of Daley.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And we have exactly one month left to wait.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Hey Daley maybe you should work on some wrestling and submission defense so your entire game plan is not made up of trying to shit talk you opponent into trying to stand up with you or hoping to flash KO him in the first 10 seconds. Come on Daley time to quit talking shit if you want to just stand up and bang go become a kick boxer.


Exactly what im thinking. This is just an attempt to lure Diaz into a striking matchup because he knows he cant win as soon as Diaz decides to take him down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That seems to be the only resemblance of a game plan Daley has. He tries to bait his opponent into standing with him. He has no actual skill or talent that he can use to keep it standing so instead he relies on the other guys foolish pride. 

These one dimensional fighters gotta go, Daly is barely a step up from James Toney IMO.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That seems to be the only resemblance of a game plan Daley has. He tries to bait his opponent into standing with him. He has no actual skill or talent that he can use to keep it standing so instead he relies on the other guys foolish pride.
> 
> These one dimensional fighters gotta go, Daly is barely a step up from James Toney IMO.


Yeah. Well he looks almost as hopeless as Toney on the ground.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah but Toney had more class, he didn't punch Randy when he got up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I hope Diaz doesn't even humor him, its fighters who fall to there pride that lose to Daley. *Any half decent wrestler* or grappler should be able to drag Daley down, fighters lose to there own ego when they fight him.


See and thats the error you make here Toxic^^ Diaz can't even spell Wrestling.. let alone do it! If Daley isn't as stupid as Cyborg was and jumps right into guard lol^^ then there is no way this fight hit's the mat.



Danm2501 said:


> He stood with Zaromskis, he stood with Cyborg, and he'll be stupid enough to stand with Semtex. Brutal left hook KO with Semtex ending the night as SF WW Champ.
> 
> /WishfulThinking.


Not really Wishful thinking Damn. Thats what's going to happen and you can start believing in it :thumbsup: Long road is done for a British Champion! He just needs gimme fights like Diaz to remain.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Look how these fights ended though. You can't really say he's stupid for standing with Zaromskis, Cyborg and even Noons because he beat them all decisively. Nick is a very smart fighter, he won't just stand there in the pocket with Daley and throw down. If anything he will use his pitter patter jab hook whatever punches to set up takedowns.
> 
> Anyway, Daley hasn't made weight 3 times of his last 6 fights and one time he did make weight he punched a guy after the fight was already over, I don't think he should be talking smack right now.


Just that he got finished in almost everyone of those fights with the excaption of the Noons fight. But even Noons already stopped him ones as well. Cyborg almsot killed his leg's and Zarmoskis almost Knocked him unconscious.

even Sakurai did and that says a lot these days!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Look how these fights ended though. You can't really say he's stupid for standing with Zaromskis, Cyborg and even Noons because he beat them all decisively. Nick is a very smart fighter, he won't just stand there in the pocket with Daley and throw down. If anything he will use his pitter patter jab hook whatever punches to set up takedowns.
> 
> Anyway, Daley hasn't made weight 3 times of his last 6 fights and one time he did make weight he punched a guy after the fight was already over, I don't think he should be talking smack right now.


Standing with stand up guys when it's easier to finish them on the mat isn't smart. Having the gameplan "I'm going to hit him over and over for five rounds, and maybe go for the finish if I get bored" isn't a good gameplan. 

The point is that he gets hit over and over against every one of his opponents. Everyone raves about his boxing, then he gets caught like the fat kid playing tag. He even got jelly legs from Cyborg because he strategized for the fight with his man-parts, not his brain. 

He's not a smart fighter. He's a wannabe-thug who fights with the Kimbo Slice mentality. "I'ma punch you, and you gonna punch me. And we'll see who the man is beeaaattccchhh!"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> See and thats the error you make here Toxic^^ *Diaz can't even spell Wrestling.. let alone do it! *If Daley isn't as stupid as Cyborg was and jumps right into guard lol^^ then there is no way this fight hit's the mat.


Says the guy picking Daley, Diaz has weak wrestling, Daley has NONE. My Grandmother could take down Daley cause the guy refuses to take the sport serious. The fact Daley is even fighting for the title is an embarassement and a sign of just how weak SF's WW division really is.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldnt... Even if I was a better striker than daley it would just be stupid to play to his strengths. I'd take his ass down, every time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I wouldnt... Even if I was a better striker than daley it would just be stupid to play to his strengths. I'd take his ass down, every time.


And why not Kimbo Slice could tool Daley on the ground.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Diaz can't be that stupid he will take him down if not then he will get knocked out most likely.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Didn't Daley stuff a few Shields TD's?

Didn't he go the distance with Nick Thompson who has 22 wins by sub.

Kosheck couldn't finish him or beat him up too bad on the ground too, we are talking about the Kos that almost Killed Lytle and subbed Anthony Johnson.

Daley's ground game and wrestling are his weakness but there's no way Toxic's granny takes him down.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

When he lands his left hook......the fight will be over.

























































]














































Anyone Remember that?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah lol at Dan Mirgliotta looks like he is choking Daley.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Diaz won't stand with him.

He refused to stand with Jeremy Jackson in the rematch so i doubt he will try and stand with Daley.

I also doub't Diaz will be able to get him down.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

this is the kind of fight were I want to be a 100% sure and say Diaz but knowing him from his previous fights he will go in and try and trade


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shady1 said:


> this is the kind of fight were I want to be a 100% sure and say Diaz but knowing him from his previous fights he will go in and try and trade


Wouldn't be shocked if Diaz did that and won tbh. Everyone seems to want to get into a long drawn out striking war with the guy and that seems to be the fight everyone gets but still can't seem to take Nick out.

Nick can use his range and jab and move and neutralize Daley more than people think, if he stands in front of him and trades right in the wheel house, he's going to get tagged but he's got a chin and he recovers quick, took a flush head kick from Zaromskis and popped right back up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Says the guy picking Daley, Diaz has weak wrestling, Daley has NONE. My Grandmother could take down Daley cause the guy refuses to take the sport serious. The fact Daley is even fighting for the title is an embarassement and a sign of just how weak SF's WW division really is.


Toxic, Daley is 10 times more athletic then Nick and stronger as well. Even if he would be a little bit behind in the Wrestling aspect (wich is not true) than, he would make up to that with his incredible athleism. Not even Judo Black Belts can close the distance on him or Take him to the ground! Only really World Class Wrestlers and I mean World Class can shoot in from a huge distance like Josh Koscheck. He is also a purple belt in BJJ.. so even if this fight hit's the mat for let's say 5 seconds, Diaz wouldn't be able to submit him with his overrated Cesar Gracie Black Belt.

Just take a look at how many Judo Black Belt's Daley already fought and how many so called BJJ wizards. You can compare Nick Diaz Takedown ability to the one from Dustin Hazlett. That would be a fair comparison :thumbsup:

He just fought a Judo Black Belt who couldn't do anything to Daley at all. He just shrugged him off every time. Daley's ability to keep the fight standing plus his extraordinary athletism makes him incredible hard to take down.. and for a guy like Diaz impossible!



Chileandude said:


> Didn't Daley stuff a few Shields TD's?
> 
> Didn't he go the distance with Nick Thompson who has 22 wins by sub.
> 
> ...


Exactly and there are even more examples out there!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

diaz will sub this little assclown who is beyond one dimensional while i laugh at him watching on a free stream, diaz gets no respect and thats the way i like it as i am his biggest fan, ill bet that diaz can also take more than a few of his hooks and still be standing, diaz will probably flying armbar daley and then daley will try hit him while his back is turned after the fight


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> diaz will sub this little assclown who is beyond one dimensional while i laugh at him watching on a free stream, diaz gets no respect and thats the way i like it as i am his biggest fan, ill bet that diaz can also take more than a few of his hooks and still be standing, diaz will probably flying armbar daley and then daley will try hit him while his back is turned after the fight


Just like Ryan Bader? mmhh^^  just making fun with you^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just like Ryan Bader? mmhh^^  just making fun with you^^


*in fezs voice* good day


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *in fezs voice* good day


what about the master of Jiu_Jitsu himself George Sotirpulous :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> what about the master of Jiu_Jitsu himself George Sotirpulous :thumb02:


i said GOOD DAY


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i said GOOD DAY


haha^^  



Nathan Diaz vs. StunGun?  ok I STOP now lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

So Daley is trying to bait Diaz into standing so he doesn't get subbed. Sounds about right.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick can beat him standing and on the ground. I'd like to see him stand with Paul just long enough to get him comfortable like Kos did, than take him down and choke him out.

This is a very likley scenerio.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Toxic, Daley is 10 times more athletic then Nick and stronger as well. Even if he would be a little bit behind in the Wrestling aspect (wich is not true) than, he would make up to that with his incredible athleism. Not even Judo Black Belts can close the distance on him or Take him to the ground! Only really World Class Wrestlers and I mean World Class can shoot in from a huge distance like Josh Koscheck. He is also a purple belt in BJJ.. so even if this fight hit's the mat for let's say 5 seconds, Diaz wouldn't be able to submit him with his overrated Cesar Gracie Black Belt.
> 
> Just take a look at how many Judo Black Belt's Daley already fought and how many so called BJJ wizards. You can compare Nick Diaz Takedown ability to the one from Dustin Hazlett. That would be a fair comparison :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Your dreaming, Diaz is a beast he is no Dustin Hazelett, A he is miles ahead striking, he is a natural WW and he is better on the ground. Don't kid yourself the Cesar Gracie guys are all legit BJJ guys, Nate Diaz. Nick, Shields, these guys got some legit skills on the mat. These pure grapplers can't close the distance because they are hopeless on the feet, Nick has a lanky frame and uses his jab well to maintain distance. This is Diaz's fight because frankly Daley is a mediocre MMA fighter.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I really wont be surprised at all if Diaz is completely shut out and KO'd. To my knowledge Nick has never shown great wrestling and Paul's TDD is pretty solid. 

Are there any Diaz fights I need to watch to see some of his Awesome wrestling?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> I really wont be surprised at all if Diaz is completely shut out and KO'd. To my knowledge Nick has never shown great wrestling and Paul's TDD is pretty solid.
> 
> Are there any Diaz fights I need to watch to see some of his Awesome wrestling?


mmhh you haven't recieved a reply yet? :confused02: 
I'm gonna wait with you on this one.. maybe something comes up later on lol^^

I will order us some Sushi and green tea to survive the never ending wait ;D


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Nick will strike with anybody. The proof is in the pudding. Yeah, Daley has more punching power than Diaz but he has to connect. Easier said than done when Nick starts landing odd-angle shots, not to mention his taunting. Last time Daley was taunted was Koscheck and we saw how that turned out. Nick is the king of taunt. I'm curious to see how Daley reacts to it. If Diaz can get it to the ground it will pretty much end there if Daley can't get back to his feet. Should be an excellent fight. As long as Nick doesn't get rocked badly or KO'd clean, I don't see him losing this fight. I can't remember if or when Nick Diaz was ever in a boring fight...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Nick will strike with anybody. The proof is in the pudding. Yeah, *may Daley has more punching power than Diaz but he has to connect. Easier said than done when Nick starts landing odd-angle shots, not to mention his taunting.* Last time Daley was taunted was Koscheck and we saw how that turned out. Nick is the king of taunt. I'm curious to see how Daley reacts to it. If Diaz can get it to the ground it will pretty much end there if Daley can't get back to his feet. Should be an excellent fight. As long as Nick doesn't get rocked badly or KO'd clean, I don't see him losing this fight. *I can't remember if or when Nick Diaz was ever in a boring fight...*


The reason for this is, that Nick Diaz is probably the worst defensive Boxer in the game today. Thats also the reason why he is never in a boring fight because he is always in some trouble at least wich is very exciting to us, I agree! But against one of the best strikers in the MMA World, not only his defensive Boxing will be put to test , but also his defense against leg kicks, wich as well showed huge gaps in his most recent bout.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

As opposed to Daley whose offensive striking has proven to be his only non weakness.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can see Daley knocking Diaz down, but getting caught when he follows Diaz to the ground....just a theory but but I see it happening. Diaz is smart and doesn't make him any less a fighter if he chooses not to stand with Daley, why do the dumb thing just to prove a point eh?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> The reason for this is, that Nick Diaz is probably the worst defensive Boxer in the game today. Thats also the reason why he is never in a boring fight because he is always in some trouble at least wich is very exciting to us, I agree! But against one of the best strikers in the MMA World, not only his defensive Boxing will be put to test , but also his defense against leg kicks, wich as well showed huge gaps in his most recent bout.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

If Diaz was willing to continue standing with KJ Noons and Cyborg, both fighters he was in a stand-up battle with, he'll stand with Daley too..which will be a problem.

The Diaz style of boxing is the worst match-up against a technical, POWERFUL, one punch striker like Daley. Diaz I think will stand up with him and once he gets tagged with a few shots, he'll want to take it to the ground and he'll most likely submit him there.

If Diaz would/want to stand with Daley, he's going to get knocked out. Plain and simple, but if he takes it to the ground it'll be a completely different story.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> The reason for this is, that Nick Diaz is probably the worst defensive Boxer in the game today. Thats also the reason why he is never in a boring fight because he is always in some trouble at least wich is very exciting to us, I agree! But against one of the best strikers in the MMA World, not only his defensive Boxing will be put to test , but also his defense against leg kicks, wich as well showed huge gaps in his most recent bout.


...Excellent point.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> If Diaz was willing to continue standing with KJ Noons and Cyborg, both fighters he was in a stand-up battle with, he'll stand with Daley too..which will be a problem.
> 
> The Diaz style of boxing is the worst match-up against a technical, POWERFUL, one punch striker like Daley. Diaz I think will stand up with him and once he gets tagged with a few shots, he'll want to take it to the ground and he'll most likely submit him there.
> 
> If Diaz would/want to stand with Daley, he's going to get knocked out. Plain and simple, but if he takes it to the ground it'll be a completely different story.


I hope that is his gameplan. Not many guys at 170 can get tagged with a couple of Paul Daley shots without getting knocked out. No-one's chin is truely granite, and hopefully Nick Diaz'll find that out the hard way against Daley. Don't see it happening though honestly, I think Nick's going to focus on taking Paul down and sub him in the 2nd.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess Daley was right, Dana says Paul Daley won't fight under any Zuffa banner, so this fight probably won't happen.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I guess Daley was right, Dana says Paul Daley won't fight under any Zuffa banner, so this fight probably won't happen.


Couldn't they have waited until April 10th? Seriously, I hate this if it's true.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Couldn't they have waited until April 10th? Seriously, I hate this if it's true.


I have no idea if the fight is off, but I know when Dana did the interview with Ariel, he said that Daley was still exiled from Zuffa.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I have no idea if the fight is off, but I know when Dana did the interview with Ariel, he said that Daley was still exiled from Zuffa.


I thought he said UFC?? I could be wrong.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought he said UFC?? I could be wrong.


He said UFC. He said the same thing about Barnett.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought he said UFC?? I could be wrong.





Squirrelfighter said:


> He said UFC. He said the same thing about Barnett.


UFC, Zuffa, it's kind of the same thing. I just know he said Daley still won't fight for him in that interview.

Oh and we can all kiss GSP v Silva goodbye, influx of a fighters from SF is going to to to the end of Silva's deal and I think he'll retire.


----------

